# What is this Plant ?



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my first planted tank and so I got some carpeting plant a few weeks ago and was told it was HC. But after looking online the leaves seem to be bigger than what I've found online. Does anyone know what type of plant this is? It seems to grow upwards rather than outwards.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

It is Hydrocotyle Verticillata or sibthorpioides. hydrocotyle sp.

I dont think this is the usual one you see in store sold as stem plant - Hydrocotyle Leucocephala.

The other 2 under high light does spread out as a foreground. Leucocephala tend to grow upward and the leaves a lot bigger in size.


----------



## ShagonWagon (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, really appreciate the help.


----------

